# Vizio xvt323sv problem



## Bkane22 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just bought this tv. I took it out of the box to setup. So I plugged it in and waited for the Vizio light to stop blinking. I then turned on the tv manually and it took me to the setup screen. From here I could not move on because my remote was not working. I tried taking out the batteries and putting in new ones. The remote wouldn't work. I don't know what to do from here. I emailed Vizio support but I just wanted an answer because the support isn't open currently


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Bkane and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you checked each individual button, to make sure it hasn't got jammed down in transit? Try gently wobbling each one to see if it eases up.

Otherwise, it'll be under guarantee, how away is the shop you bought it from?


----------

